# Both diab's



## MissMolly (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi there, 

I'm new here and hope someone would be able to advice me and my partner. 

I just want to know if yous have any kind of information for me and my
boyfriend. We both are diabetics type 1 and have tried for a year now being
parents but still no success our GP's and Diab clinics are not any helpful
at all. My HBA1c is 7.0 his is 11.4. if that make any sense?

When we have asked our diab clinic they refer us to our GP and our GP refer
us to our diab clinic and the diab clinic say it has nothing to do with diab
so they can't help. 

Is there any kind of information for us links, books or just something??

Many thanks if you can help!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there a pre-pregnancy clinic at your diabetic clinic?  When I went along to mine they said if we were unsuccessful after about 9 months of trying they would help to get me referred on to the fertility clinic.  

Has your doctor done any tests at all, mine was about to start checking if I was ovulating as I was very worried as I am type 1 and only have one ovary, and check OH sperm count, but we found out we had been successful about a week later.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 13, 2010)

Surely your diabetic team should have jumped on you the miniute you mentioned pregnancy to them.
from what ive read around here, the women are monitored for around 3 - 6 months before given the go ahead to try. 
Your HBa1c is around on target. 
as far as im aware, your partners HBa1c doesnt effect his spearm count. 

everyone else will be able to help more.

Anyways, welcome to the fourm, it will be nice to follow someone before i go through it =p 
(me and my partner are also both type 1....)


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 14, 2010)

Hiya!

Yup, got monitored to make sure glucose was <8 for 3 consecutive months before officially being given go-ahead to try (had been trying ne-way, but shhh). The reasoning is that high blood sugars while pregnant can lead to enormous babies (they start producing extra insulin themselves, which doubles as a growth factor in babies) and possibly increase rates of miscarriage

Also had to be on a higher than usual dose of folic acid (5mg daily) which you can't get OTC and need prescribed at time of trying. 

They were the main things.

Don't think his diabetes matters to conceiving, but don't really know..... though i guess the kids are more likely to be diabetic? Don't know how the inheritence pattern happens. But i guess it's no great problem in this day and age if they are... as we all know....


----------

